# Burmilla racing kittens



## Babette (Jul 3, 2008)

Albert og Amadeus.









Amadeus is so dangerous.


























Playing with Mikmali´s Bastian.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow these pics are gona take some beating-fantastic:thumbup1:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

so gorgeous I want one!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Great pictures :thumbup: Your kittens are so gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Too cute! There is the devil in them that's for usre


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

wow....fantastic kittens, love their colouring


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

Awwww there great photos thanks!


----------

